# Snapped a couple pics today



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

If the base is secure, like wedged up against a anchored 2x4, how is this different than using an extension ladder? Let's forget about the lack of a harness for a second.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

How is that any different than using an extension ladder? What would you have done? Levitate?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Step ladders are not designed to be used as extension ladders.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

The back legs of that ladder are sitting on a 6" wide curb.

An ext. ladder has feet that swing to compensate for an uneven surface and are made for the specific purpose.

Not to mention everyone knows your not supposed to lean and A frame. :no:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Step ladders are not designed to be used as extension ladders.


linesman pliers are not designed to be used as hammers

screwdrivers are not designed to be used as chisels

To quote (loosely) a line from the movie Apollo 13 "I don't care what it was designed to do, I care about what it can do"


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If I was your boss I would be hoping there is something better you could be doing than taking pictures of other guys working. Hey maybe he's an adrenalin junkie and it gets him off......jezz who made you hall monitor...?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> linesman pliers are not designed to be used as hammers
> 
> screwdrivers are not designed to be used as chisels
> 
> To quote (loosely) a line from the movie Apollo 13 "I don't care what it was designed to do, I care about what it can do"



And NASA never had OSHA visit Apollo 13 while it was in flight, either.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> If I was your boss I would be hoping there is something better you could be doing than taking pictures of other guys working. Hey maybe he's an adrenalin junkie and it gets him off......jezz who made you hall monitor...?


Don't knock a guy for showing us pictures :no:

We like pictures here :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Don't knock a guy for showing us pictures :no:
> 
> We like pictures here :thumbsup:



We *DEMAND* pictures. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> We *DEMAND* pictures. :laughing:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

captkirk said:


> If I was your boss I would be hoping there is something better you could be doing than taking pictures of other guys working. Hey maybe he's an adrenalin junkie and it gets him off......jezz who made you hall monitor...?


 
:laughing:

BTW, it's jeez.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> BTW, it's jeez.


 Im part spanish so its jezz...


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Step ladders are not designed to be used as extension ladders.


True, we hear that all the time.

But the fact is that they work VERY well. Who is going to go get a 6 or 8 foot ladder that is made to be leaned against the wall when there are plenty of 6 and 8 foot step ladders that do the job just fine?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Im part spanish so its jezz...


I can only assume what the other part is.............:jester:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I wonder myself sometimes. My comment stems from watching my helper text his girlfriend when he thinks im not looking.


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


>


Are staples not allowed


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

GoodLookingUglyGuy said:


> Are staples not allowed


They are and I've never been called on using them but my boss has, he says. So out came the 3/8 straps.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I wonder myself sometimes. My comment stems from watching my helper text his girlfriend when he thinks im not looking.


Just thought it was a good photo op for the "Workplace Safety" thread. :thumbsup:

Capt. don't worry, I don't spend my day on the phone, I know how to behave @ work.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

GoodLookingUglyGuy said:


> Are staples not allowed


Is romex not allowed?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Is romex not allowed?


It's a commercial job so all things considered...


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Gotcha. Why'd you take the picture?


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> Gotcha. Why'd you take the picture?


To show us what he learned at work that day.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I take pics for documentation purposes. But in this case I was waiting for a delivery of flour fixtures and didn't have much to do so I snapped some pics.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> They are and I've never been called on using them but my boss has, he says. So out came the 3/8 straps.


You can't be called for using staples??? Hell even zip ties are acceptable.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> To show us what he learned at work that day.


Yes, I learned how to run mc today so i thought i'd show the pros.
:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> You can't be called for using staples??? Hell even zip ties are acceptable.


An inspector could call you on damn near anything. There are a couple of articles that allow AHJ to have god-like status. 


Again, I've never been called on using staple for mc, my boss had. 
Who signs my paycheck?


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Yes, I learned how to run mc today so i thought i'd show the pros.
> :laughing:


I see you forgot to put the second screw in the right side of the box bracket, get it right next time :whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> An inspector could call you on damn near anything. There are a couple of articles that allow AHJ to have god-like status.


You must have a different code book than me.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> An inspector could call you on damn near anything. There are a couple of articles that allow AHJ to have god-like status.
> 
> 
> Again, I've never been called on using staple for mc, my boss had.
> Who signs my paycheck?


staples and mc looks ******** and sloppy, use the 3/8's straps


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> You must have a different code book than me.


Uhh, no I don't. Unless you're Canadian, and even then.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> I see you forgot to put the second screw in the right side of the box bracket, get it right next time :whistling2:


Did I? 
:laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> staples and mc looks ******** and sloppy, use the 3/8's straps


If visible I totally agree. If it's getting sheetrocked who cares?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Did I?
> :laughing:


 One on each side is fine!


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> staples and mc looks ******** and sloppy, use the 3/8's straps


That's insane. ******** and sloppy? Are you 12 years old?


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> One on each side is fine!


Yes, but he put two on one side so he should make it even! 




:thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MacroManage said:


> That's insane. ******** and sloppy? Are you 12 years old?


Almost, I'm 11 and a half.
Like MF said, if sheet-rocked, no problem, if visible use the proper looking support. Staples and mc looks hackish.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> Yes, but he put two on one side so he should make it even!
> 
> 
> 
> Nay, Its getting sheetrocked, he's fine!


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> Almost, I'm 11 and a half.
> Like MF said, if sheet-rocked, no problem, if visible use the proper looking support. Staples and mc looks hackish.


You never stipulated whether covered or visible. I agree with your correction.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> Yes, but he put two on one side so he should make it even!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two on one side and one on one side is better than one on each side.

:chuckles:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Damn guys it has a mudring so pretty well certain it's getting rocked.


In any case, I think the straps look better but staples are much easier and faster.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> In any case, I think the straps look better but staples are much easier and faster.


Case in point: do what your boss says.
If it's your job, then do what you want.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Beat me down some more.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Beat me down some more.


Are they supposed to be at different heights?

I would have come straight out of the side of each box instead of making that big gay loop, but you did ok. I'll give you a B+.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

can't say I like the two mc's on the left there veering way over to the right.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> Are they supposed to be at different heights?
> 
> I would have come straight out of the side of each box instead of making that big gay loop, but you did ok. I'll give you a B+.


Coming straight out of each box would be gay... well not gay, but early man.

Yeah, they are supposed to be different elevations, ones a receptacle for the sink and the other obviously, switches.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the big gay loop.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> can't say I like the two mc's on the left there veering way over to the right.


Yeah, that whole 4" is horrific. B-




BuzzKill said:


> I like the big gay loop.


I heard that about you.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> can't say I like the two mc's on the left there veering way over to the right.


Yeah, I don't know why I did that, there was some reason.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> there was some reason.


...that you suck at your job maybe?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> Yeah, that whole 4" is horrific. B-


Hey, you already gave me a b+. You can't change your grade. Once it's in red, it's in red.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Instead of the loop, I would have drilled a hole in the stud that separates the two boxes and came in through the top of each box.

Is the cable at least 1 1/4" from the face of the studs?

I'm just piling on Rudeboy. It looks fine.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> ...that you suck at your job maybe?


:laughing:

I dunno if I have time to post another one.
:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I dunno if I have time to post another one.
> :laughing:


Don't worry man I need to post some of my work so everyone can get their digs in on me and have some fun at my expense.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> Yeah, that whole 4" is horrific. B-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually really like it now that I look at it. The veer.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I actually really like it now that I look at it. The veer.


What do you like? I'm confused.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Beat me down some more.


Looks clean and neat. You can work for me any day. As long as you don't install cracked couplings!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> What do you like? I'm confused.


Anything that's not early man.
:whistling2:


The "veer" on the right of the stud rather than the left.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Anything that's not early man.
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> The "veer" on the right of the stud rather than the left.


Yeah, I was being sarcastic before because there is nothing wrong with bringing the cables over to that stud, and anyone who would say there is something wrong has something up their butt.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Why would you come out of the outlet box from the top, loop around and come into the bottom of the switch box? And why aren't you using doubles?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I wonder myself sometimes. My comment stems from watching my helper text his girlfriend when he thinks im not looking.


That must be a fun day :no:

Good to see the hired help has their mind on getting the job done and learning new things...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Beat me down some more.


Mud rings look very shallow, how thick is the rock?


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Why would you come out of the outlet box from the top, loop around and come into the bottom of the switch box? And why aren't you using doubles?


Ummmm look at the picture george. theres a wood block in the way can't come out of the bottom of the recep box. and when you have tons of singles why go look for doubles. 



The only thing I would of done was to not cross the cables swap cable 1 and 2 in the recep box. and I would of kept all the connectors the same style/brand and used deep boxes. Do people really still mark to the bottom of the box


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Electricians have got to be the most nit-picky people on Earth.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Electricians have got to be the most nit-picky people on Earth.


 
Yea well.... I think a lot of that has to do with who is looking


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Who says you cant use "MC" staples on MC..And in a wooden structure no less.? Where do you guys get this from.....?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I wonder myself sometimes. My comment stems from watching my helper text his girlfriend when he thinks im not looking.


 Is that the reason you was looking to hire some helpers the other day??:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Those are some weird looking BX connectors!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

GoodLookingUglyGuy said:


> Ummmm look at the picture george. theres a wood block in the way can't come out of the bottom of the recep box. and when you have tons of singles why go look for doubles.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I would of done was to not cross the cables swap cable 1 and 2 in the recep box. and I would of kept all the connectors the same style/brand and used deep boxes. Do people really still mark to the bottom of the box


Depends, usually I mark to the top of the box in this case I marked to the bottom. I don't think it matters much.
Designers always give me elevations to the center of everything.
So who knows.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Mud rings look very shallow, how thick is the rock?


1/2" is the thickness.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

The material situation on this job was a pita. It's an insurance claim deal and the GC provided most of the materials which sucked. I used the shallow 4-sq's because it's all I had at the time. My boss picked up some deep boxes for stuff I knew I'd need them for a day later. Same thing with the connectors. I hate those snap in ones, much prefer the speed-lock ones or whatever they're called. I had a box of double barrel connectors and used them up.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Who says you cant use "MC" staples on MC..And in a wooden structure no less.? Where do you guys get this from.....?


I agree completely. 
This may sound pompous, but my rough-ins are about as neat as it gets. And no, it does not take any longer for me to do than doing it sloppy. 
That said, using MC straps on wood framing is just a giant waste of time. I don't care who's looking.


----------

